

The Revolution Is Being Televised - gusum
http://therealnews.com/t2/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=31&Itemid=74&jumival=12880

======
gusum
Ironically, the US was created as a more equal society(compared to
Europe).What did go wrong?

